# driving question.?



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I am having driving problems. I think its my follow through should my club head follow at the front foot through the follow throug or should my left wrist(right handed.) let me know thanks

Matt


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

by the way i hit it far right and high


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are hitting the ball high and right it could be a few things Mat. Ball position, grip, swing path etc.

I doubt very much if your follow through is causing a slice - the follow through is an extension of the swing path, so you may be best looking at that.

Before you do though, make sure that your feet are square with the toes turned out, ball is on your front foot big toe, you are not crowding the ball, make sure your grip is ok, then if you hit it high and right the chances are your swing path is going out to in.

In which case you will need to groove out a new swing plane keeping the club head a little more around your body than up and out as the case may be.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thank you I'll try to get to the driving range today.

Matt


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

Matt if you are on an out to in swing plane a good tip would be to place a tee in the ground about a foot behind the ball and in direct line to where you want to hit it. Then on your take away try to stretch your swing out over the tee, this may help you to swing on a squarer swing path. However if you try this and its not working get someone in you club that is a lower handicapper or a friend and see if they can give you some pointers.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

im hitting it straight now but the only problem is i sky rocket it what should i do i tried everything.


----------



## presbtain (Jul 18, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> I am having driving problems. I think its my follow through should my club head follow at the front foot through the follow throug or should my left wrist(right handed.) let me know thanks
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

If you are having driving problems your body mechanics are poor. You are not impacting the golf ball with the max. force of which your body is capable.

Hitting a golf ball is a skill related to moving your body parts in a specified pattern of motion.

There are many concepts. Most of which I have difficulty accepting because of my knowledge as a Physical Therapist of how the body moves.

Visit my website for further clarification.

Regards,

Jim Clark URL www.the-perfectgolfswing.com


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i dont have money can you help me with my problem or are you only looking to make profit.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

I've was having the opposite problem (hooking) off the tee before a friend gave me some help. After watching my swing he determined that my shoulders were not lined up with my feet. My feet were more closed while my shoulders remained slightly opened. We worked on that as well as moving the ball slightly back in my stance to promote less of a hook.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

ill have to give that a try thanks

now ne one know what i can do to hit the ball lower.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

golfermatt91 said:


> I am having driving problems. I think its my follow through should my club head follow at the front foot through the follow throug or should my left wrist(right handed.) let me know thanks
> 
> Matt


http://gzi.mine.nu:65433/golf/troubleshoot.htm

Your club face is open. Many different errors are possible. The quickest 'fix' is a stronger grip. Hold the club with the left hand where you see two knuckles.


----------

